# 12-18-09 snowstorm roughly 20 -22 inches



## hoopdogusa (Jan 29, 2009)

quad did great! no problems for the machine or plow. did have to add 200 pds of ballast to back rack. moose rapid mount held up well and it took a beating. Plowed once saturday afternoon then again sunday morning.


----------



## lagwagon (Jan 20, 2009)

Awesome pictures! I don't want to stray off topic, but I have the RM3 and my blade trips far too often. Do you have the skid shoes installed? If so, what height? Can you please take a pic of the black tab that adjusts how forward the blade is when not tripped. There is a bolt in so that you can flip the black tab on both sides, so that I can compare.

Thanks!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

lagwagon;917098 said:


> Awesome pictures! I don't want to stray off topic, but I have the RM3 and my blade trips far too often. Do you have the skid shoes installed? If so, what height? Can you please take a pic of the black tab that adjusts how forward the blade is when not tripped. There is a bolt in so that you can flip the black tab on both sides, so that I can compare.
> 
> Thanks!


sounds to me like you have to adjust the trip springs and put some more tension on them.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

looks like fuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

That lane will be drifted shut by morning.


----------



## hoopdogusa (Jan 29, 2009)

greg the lane is about 60% blown shut again!!! The people might be on thier own soon the walls of snow are getting high. lagwagon i tried moving those tabs to adjust attack angle and they did make a big differnce in the blade trippin. i will try to get some pics tommorow(resting now in the warm). the skid shoes are installed but they are just on so i don't lose them. they are adjusted real high out of the way. the trip springs are as tight as i can get them, but those little brackets made a bigger differnce then i thought they would.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I was in Thurmont and cleared a farm lane, 4 times. A friend lives there so we bartered and he ran a snow blower all day for clearing the lane.  I have a power pivot from Warn that I lost the stupid metal keys they use, luckily on the last stop. So when we got back to the farm, the lane was about 50% drifted shut. I looked at him and told him, your done, my plow can't be used, better park your van at the top of the lane or your not getting out in the morning. My initial run had snow rolling over the blade, up and over the front rack and dumping off the sides onto my feet! It opened it up real good but the damn wind is blowing everything back closed.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

do you get heavy snow where you live? if ya do i would make little spaces to push snow along the road imo


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks like that Can Am worked pretty darn good!


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

imo, a cycle country state plow would do you well with that driveway.


----------

